#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-24
<gtgrover> Hello all
<ColinHarrington> Hey Grover
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-25
<tonyyarusso> Paging mister h00k
<h00k> tonyyarusso: SUP
<gtgrover> How many people here are MN people?
<h00k> I'm over in WI
<h00k> oh, but you're not here anymore.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-26
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I was going to tell you to look for northern lights.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ah :(
<h00k> tonyyarusso: they saw them all the way in Georgia
<tonyyarusso> good grief
<tonyyarusso> We were full of clouds
<h00k> Yeah, it's snowing here now
<tonyyarusso> nice
<h00k> not nice :(
<tonyyarusso> Don't be a lame winter-hater!  Be a lame-winter hater!
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Aren't you gramatically cute
<Takyoji> Dangit, I wanted to make OpenCola or similar in time for the installfest (this Saturday), but I don't have the resources and doubt that I could gather up the materials in that time
<Takyoji> Anyone know the difference between AppSocket, IPP, and LPD?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-28
<tonyyarusso> So who all is coming to the installfest tomorrow?
 * sparklehistory might swing by even though I can't install anything
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-29
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster, ripps, sir_tyrion, Takyoji: So will I be seeing any of you at TIES later today?
<Takyoji> Yes, I will be arriving in 1 hour
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: Is there enough monitors there (if I should bring any extra of mine)?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: So I think we have enough monitors, eh?  :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-30
<phobos-station> hello?
<phobos-station_> hello
<tonyyarusso> looks like we missed them again
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-10-23
<iveand_> rik-shaw
<mathomastech> To all those in the Northfield/Minneapolis/Rochester area. NORLUG is undergoing a revival. Our first regular meet ups begin next week. Basically a weekly meet up at The Hideaway (Northfield), were you can come and socialize, and hack on personal projects. Check out the details here
<mathomastech> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/norlug/XmKGOkLaRyw
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-10-22
<mthx> FYI, Release Party and Installfest at Hogan Brothers in Northfield tomorrow night. norlug.org/meetings
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-10-22
<darthvader_> Hello
<tonyyarusso> hey
<darthvader_> What's up?
<tonyyarusso> Not a whole lot at the moment.
<darthvader_> What OS are you running currently?
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu, Debian, Red Hat, and Windows.
<darthvader_> How is Red Hat?
<tonyyarusso> Gets the job done.  Kind of a vague question.
<darthvader_> Sorry, I've never used it. I'm relatively new to linux in general
<tonyyarusso> Different package manager is the primary difference.
<darthvader_> What is it you do?
<tonyyarusso> I'm a sysadmin for the state
<darthvader_> That's similar to what i want to do. I'm in college right now studying computer science. Could you give me any advice?
<tonyyarusso> Play around with stuff at home, get your foot in the door somewhere that will actually be useful long-term on the resume.
<tonyyarusso> I did a student worker position in college that worked out nicely.
<darthvader_> Thanks, I appreciate it. I'd like to end up in infosec eventually
